# Question re: school



## cairobound09 (Apr 3, 2009)

We are an American Family from Southern California moving to Cairo in July. I have checked into many different private Language Schools. Cairo American College does seem to be the best, however, out of our price range. Does anyone know anything about Egyptian Language School in Kattemaya?

Thank you.


----------



## vistasad (Apr 1, 2009)

Go to a teacher's forum you will get that information and much more.


----------



## guyinmaadi (May 17, 2009)

I may be a bit biased as I live right across the street from CAC....but I must say that if your company does provide education assistance...then enroll at CAC. The campus is exceptional and they are currently building new buildings to improve facility quality...not to expand. They also employ US educators, with US credentials and licensing. Your children will get a better education at CAC. The school has a 99.9% college acceptance rate. 
Further, your children will feel more comfortable in an environment with peers that are more like themselves. There is some diversity, but you can rely on US style classrooms, English-spoken and American style curriculum. Yes, it's pricey, but I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

*school in Maadi*



cairobound09 said:


> We are an American Family from Southern California moving to Cairo in July. I have checked into many different private Language Schools. Cairo American College does seem to be the best, however, out of our price range. Does anyone know anything about Egyptian Language School in Kattemaya?
> 
> Thank you.


 sure in Maadi community school you'll find the best since it's an american school so the student gets his American curriculum in egypt. type in on google, Maadi community school.
best regards


----------



## dahabdabbler (Jul 7, 2009)

cairobound09 said:


> We are an American Family from Southern California moving to Cairo in July. I have checked into many different private Language Schools. Cairo American College does seem to be the best, however, out of our price range. Does anyone know anything about Egyptian Language School in Kattemaya?
> 
> Thank you.


Have you looked into the Canadian International School of Egypt? More affordable than CAC.


----------

